# welcher Frequenzumrichter?



## max-84 (1 März 2007)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin ziemlich neu im Thema Frequenzumrichter und brüchte mal eure Beratung.

Ich will einen Getriebemotor (Compacta MS 12) über einen Frequenzumrichter ansteuern. 

Als ersten Schritt wäre mir nur die Geschwindigkeit wichtig, als nächstes soll es Positionierungsaufgaben geben. 
(Der Motor treibt über ein Rad ein Seil an durch welches ein Schlitten bewegt wird. Im Moment leuft alles mit Schützen und Endabschaltern, der Schlitten sollte aber am besten über einen Eingangswert z.B. 0-10V frei zwischen den endabschalzern Positioniert werden.)

Im Internet konnte ich schon finden, dass man über den FU auch die Position bzw. Umdrehungen rausbekommen kann(je nach Typ) Meine Frage wäre wie genau diese Daten dann sind, oder muss mann besser zusätzlich noch einen Umdrehungsmesser mit einbauen.

Welchen FU würdet Ihr empfehlen bzw. welchen Hersteller. Was sollte dieser auf jedenfall können, worauf muss man achten?

Wäre über jede Hilfe dankbar,

Gruß Max


----------



## Ralle (1 März 2007)

Da gibt es mehrere Varianten.
Ich würde auf jeden Fall einen Inkrementalgeber oder Absolutwertgeber einsetzen

1. Du kannst einen SEW-FU nehmen mit IPOS. Der benötigt einen Inkrementalgeber. Vorteil, Dinge wie Referenzieren und Positionieren macht der FU selbst. Du aknnst ihm eine Position vorgeben, eine Geschwindigkeit und ihn starten, dann fährt er da hin. Dazu sollte er aber über Profibus mit der CPU kommunizieren können, da er ja die Daten bekommen muß.

2. Du liest die Daten des Inkrementalgebers/Absolutwertgebers selbst in die CPU ein (IGR mit Graycode und den entsprechenden digitalen Ausgängen z.Bsp.) oder du nimmst eine entsprechende Zählerkarte, die die Vor-/Rückwärtsimpulse des IGR entsprechend zählt. Dann kannst du in der SPS die Wege vorgeben und den Motor drehen lassen (das geht auch ohne FU mit den Schützen, allerdings nicht sehr genau). Über den Weg, kannst du dann den FU kurz vor dem Ziel langsam drehen lassen, damit die Haltegenauigkeit höher ist.


http://www.sew-eurodrive.de/produkt/A43.htm
http://www.sew-eurodrive.de/news/2006-04-11_1151048974.htm


----------



## o.s.t. (1 März 2007)

@max-84

hast du, hats dort (schon) eine SPS (wenn ja, welche?), oder so das auch ohne SPS funktionieren?

o.s.t.


----------



## max-84 (1 März 2007)

Schonmal danke für die schnelle Antwort, ein paar Fragen hätt ich aber noch.

@Ralle
Du sagst also, dass ich auf jedenfall einen Inkrementalgeber einsetzen, oder? Wenn ich jetzt deine 2. Variante benutze tut es jeder einfache Fu, kannst Du da einen bestiimten Typ / Hersteller empfehlen, oder ist das echt egal?

@o.s.t.

nein, eine SPS gibts bis jetzt nicht, alles analog...
Was ich dann einsetzen werde weiß ich nich nicht, entweder SPS oder Microcontroller, aber auf jedenfall noch was auserhalb des Fu.


Gruß Max


----------



## Ralle (1 März 2007)

T&R hatten wir früher im Einsatz, z.Bsp.

http://www.trelectronic.com/index.p...aryEncoders/absolute/he/he65m/he65m_index.htm

Die Multiturngeber sind nicht schlecht, können 4094 Umdrehungen. Je nachdem was du für einen SPS nimmst, kannst sie mit prallelem Interface (Gray-Code), Profibus, DeviceNet u.a. kaufen.


----------



## Stromer (1 März 2007)

Also ich kenne zwei FU.
Den KEB, der kann das meiste und hat alles schon drinnen.
Der SEW, so wie von Ralle empfohlen, kann zwar auch positionieren, allerdings muss bei diesem Gerät vieles als Option zugekauft werden.

Ich persönlich würde den KEB vorziehen, da ich mich mit beiden auskenne.
Für einen Neuling ist vieleicht der SEW vorzuziehen, der sicherlich leichter bedienbar ist.
Der KEB hat 8 verschiedene Parametersätze und um die 30 Positionen die man anfahren kann. Der SEW glaube ich nur 2 Parametersätze.
Eine SPS brauchst du nicht. 
Der SEW hat gegenüber dem KEB mehr programmierbare Aus und Eingänge. Allerdings auf Option.
Die Position ist nicht mit einem Poti zu erfassen, sonden mit den Gebern wie schon oben beschrieben.


----------



## niox (1 März 2007)

Hallo,
 ich hab ungefähr die gleiche Problemstellung. Nur ich brauch auch einen neuen Motor(Denk ich mal).
  Ich hab mir das mal bei SEW angeschaut werde aber nicht so ganz schlau 
  Meine Aufgabenstellung ist:
  Alter Motor(sehr Alt) hat ca. 1Ps keinen Geber!
  Das ganze soll eine regelbare Drehzahl fahren aber auch genau Positionieren können. 
Vor allem sollte die Drehzahl relativ konstant sein, auch bei Belastung.


  Nun hab ich mir das so gedacht von SEW, Motor + Antrieb auf ne S7-314C-2 DP
    Mit der S7 soll nur noch die Position angefahren werden.
  Fragestellung: welchen Motor (ca. 1KW-2KW )  und welchen passenden Antrieb gibt’s von SEW?
  Das ganze sollte dann auch nicht al zu kompliziert mit der S7 angesteuert werden.
  In welcher Preisregion befinde ich mich bei den Dingern?
  SG niox


----------



## Stromer (1 März 2007)

Ich muss mich nochmals melden, nach dem Beitrag von niox.

Was wollt Ihr alle mit der SPS????

Ein FU, egal ob jetzt von KEB oder SEW und sicher noch von anderen Herstellern, ist dafür gebaut einerseits verschiedene Geschwindigkeiten und auch FAhrrampen zu fahren. Also das beschleunigen und bremsen.
Das kann der FU ohne Geber am Motor.

Sobald man eine sehr genaue Drehzahl, oder gar mit dem KEB-Umrichter, eine Drehmoment fahren will, braucht man einen Geber. Hier bietet sich in der Regel ein Inkrementalgeber an. Dann kann man auf genaue Positionen fahren. 
Mit einem Inkrementalgeber benötigt man jedoch mindestens einmal eine Reverrenzfahrt, mit einem Absolutwertgeber nicht.
Der Motor kann zB. mit einem Inkrementalgeber mit einer Auflösung von 2048Inkrementen auf 360°/2048 genau Positionieren. In Verbindung mit einem Getriebe eine sicher sehr genaue Positionierung.
Mit den Ein und Ausgängen lässt sich noch einige Logik programmieren für weitere Aufgaben.


----------



## niox (1 März 2007)

Das ist mir schon klar für was ich alles brauche. Nur wie ich das bei SEW verstanden habe wird das Gebersystem direkt am FU angeschlossen oder irre ich mich da?

  Dann würde ich mit der SPS nur aufnehmen wo mein unrundes Teil in der Spindel Positioniert ist und dann dem FU/Antrieb sagen fahre auf die Position 1024 oder 180°.

  Vielleicht hat ja jemand eine bessere Idee wie ich das einfacher realisieren könnte?



SG niox1


----------



## niox (1 März 2007)

Ich hab mir mal http://www.sew-eurodrive.de/download/pdf/11428201.pdf angesehen. Auf Seite 5 und 6 hab ich da Infos gefunden das es Geber Karten gibt für den FU.

  Ich hab bereits einige FU’s von SEW eingebaut mir aber nie große Gedanken über das Positionieren gemacht, da es auch nie nötig war. Jetzt wäre ich um jeden Ratschlag froh der mir bei einer Positionierung mit einem Asynchronmotor helfen würde.   
Es muss ja ncht unbedingt SEW sein  geht ja ein anderes Produkt auch!



SG niox1


----------



## Stromer (1 März 2007)

Niox, beschreib mal genau was du machen möchtest.
Nix gegen die SPS, die falls vorhanden, auch nützlich sein kann.
Besonders wenn du mit dem KEB alle 8 Parameter ausnützen wolltest. )
Du kannst mit KEB und mit SEW positionieren und zwar sehr genau. Bedingung:
Der Motor braucht auf jeden Fall einen Positionsgeber. Welchen kommt halt auf den Sachverhalt an.


----------



## niox (1 März 2007)

Ich hab eine alte Maschine welche jetzt für gewisse Tests/Bearbeitungsversuche verwendet werden sollte.

  Aufgabe ist entweder eine kleine Drehzahl oder im Pilgerschritt zu fahren. Es muss jedoch auch eine genau Positionierung möglich sein um das Werkstück an bestimmten Positionen(vorbestimmten) zu bearbeiten. 

Die S7 hab ich in der weiteren Folge auch für die Steuerung von dem Werkzeug.

SG niox1

PS: Danke für die schnelle Hilfe, ich muss nämlich bis Montag wissen welche Teile ich verwende und wie viel  das ganze ca. Kostet.


----------



## Stromer (1 März 2007)

Also Niox
das ist ja erst Montag, da liegt ja immerhin noch der Freitag dazwischen 

Nun, mein Vorschlag wäre:
Ruf morgen früh den Support von KEG, die haben einen ganz guten und von SEW an. (Es gibt sicher auch noch andere Hersteller)
Vorher schaust du Dir deinen Motor den du sicherlich verwenden möchtest an, ob da ein Geber angebaut werden kann, evt. auch einen Fremdlüfter.
Dann notierst du Dir alle Motordaten und schreibst Dir auf was du machen möchtest.
Sag ruhig, dass Du das noch nicht gemacht hast, aber dich einarbeiten kannst. Wichtig ist dass der Support weis was die Geräte können müssen, das Inbetriebnehmen kannst du dann ja in Ruhe.
Das geht nicht sofort, da musst du sicherlich einige Stunden mit verbringen, bis der Motor am Anfang macht was er soll.

Ich denke so kommst du am schnellsten an das was du genau brauchst und auch an die Preise.


----------



## 3Scode (2 März 2007)

*Fu*

Hallo 
Da Du die Geschwindigkeit konstant halten willst auch bei veränderter Last brauchst Du eigentlich einen Servoverstärker.
Der Servoverstärker regelt die Gesch. auf den sollwert, die Position und das Drehmoment. Vor allem du kannst mit einem Servomotor verschiedene sanfte Profile ohne Ruck (Z.B. Polynom 5te Ordnung) fahren.. SEW bietet auch Servomotoren.
möchtest Du nur positionieren reicht eigentlich ein Schrittmotor (Berger Lahr) zum Beispiel der Icla-Motor mit Profibusanschluss. ich habe persönlich gute Erfahrung damit gemacht.
Wenn Du aber nur auf Gesch. fahren willst sollte ein FU ohne Positionsrückmeldung reichen. Ich habe mit Danfoss gute Erfahrung gemacht.
Die FU von Danfoss bieten die Möglichkeit sollwerte über Analogeingänge 0...10V mit Lastkompensation und hohe Startmoment, alles kann man einfach programmieren. Danfoss hat auch einen Profibusanschluss und einfach inbetriebzunehmen


----------



## o.s.t. (2 März 2007)

3Scode schrieb:


> ...Da Du die Geschwindigkeit konstant halten willst auch bei veränderter Last brauchst Du eigentlich einen Servoverstärker....


naja Servo ist wohl hier ein wenig overkill, kommt halt drauf an, wie dynamisch der Antrieb sein muss und wie dynamisch und wie stark die Belastungen sind.
Aber bezüglich Drehzahlkonstanz kommt man mit nem "normalen" FU der heutigen Generation mit Geberrückführung schon seeeehr weit

o.s.t.


----------



## niox (2 März 2007)

So ich hab mich da von einem SEW Techniker beraten lassen habe jetzt ein Angebot von denen da.

 Hab mich natürlich zum lesen von dem Angebot hingesetzt.

  Das ganze kostet so um die 4500.- Euro ??
  Na ja!

  Der Techniker hat mir einen Drehstrommotor(DV132S4/TF/EV1S) mit Geber(EV1SDN1024R) dazu einen Umrichter Movidrive B(MDX61B0055-5A3-40T) noch Schnittstellenkarten und ein Programmierkabel für USB empfohlen

SG Niox1


----------



## o.s.t. (2 März 2007)

niox schrieb:


> So ich hab mich da von einem SEW Techniker beraten lassen habe jetzt ein Angebot von denen da....Das ganze kostet so um die 4500.- Euro...dazu einen Umrichter Movidrive B(MDX61B0055-5A3-40T)...



die bieten immer gleich den Luxusumrichter an....

lass dir doch dasselbe mal mit dem Movidrive Compact (MCS od. MCV40/41 ohne/mit Profibus) anbieten, der is ne ganze Ecke günstiger

o.s.t.


----------



## Sockenralf (2 März 2007)

Hallo,

und tritt nochmal einen Schritt zurück und lass dir das ganze nochmal durch den Kopf gehen (in Punkto Ansprüche)

Mich macht irgendwie der Antrieb mit dem Seil stutzig:
nicht daß du mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießt, ein Heidengeld für einen Servo ausgibst und am Ende die Seilrolle rutscht (wie auch schon die letzten Jahrzehnte).

MfG


----------



## niox (5 März 2007)

Na „noch mal einen Schritt zurück“ geht leider nicht mehr. 

Ich komme jetzt gerade aus der Besprechung und so wie es aussieht müssen jetzt 2 Motoren rauf einer links und einer rechts beide sollen synchron drehen.

Das Drehmoment muss ich mir erst mal ausrechnen, aber ich glaub es muss ein Getriebe Motor her.

  Freu mich schon das Ganze in Betrieb zu nehmen  
  SG niox


  PS: wäre für jede INFO dankbar da ich so etwas noch nie projektiert und ausgeführt habe


----------



## mike_nl (22 März 2007)

*Inverter*

Hallo max-84,

es gibt da auch etwas das nennt sich Compact Inverter System, kurz CIS genannt. Villeicht ist das etwas fuer Dich/Euch. Frag mal im naechst liegenden Technologie Buero von B&R nach. 

Adressen Link: http://www.br-automation.com/cps/rde/xchg/br-automation_com/hs.xsl/company_4219_ENG_HTML.htm
Produckt Link: http://www.br-automation.com/cps/rd...r=*CIS*&max_results=10&modellnummer_input=CIS


Gruss, 

Mike


----------



## max-84 (22 März 2007)

Hallo Mike,

danke für den Hinweis.
Hab mir das ganze gerade mal angeschaut, wenn ich das richtig verstehe ist das System im groben aus einer CPU und mehreren Wechselrichtern aufgebaut.
Ich denke das dieses System nicht geeignet für unsere Anwendung ist, da ich ja nur einen Motor ansteuere und so der Aufwand unnötig größer wird als einen Standart Fu zu nehmen.

Gruß Max


----------



## Miguelito (28 Januar 2012)

Hallo leute , 

ich sehe schon ich bin hier sehr sehr gut aufgehoben .... viele leute die wissen von was sie reden endlich mal ein forum was sich lohnt.

Also Max wenn ich dir zu diesem thema auch mal ein rat geben kann , ist es der nimm lieber den Fu von der SEW die haben mitlerweile ein echt hammer benutzerfreundliches parametrieprogramm.

hmmm und wie genau willst du das ganze denn positionieren ? also wenn es wirklich ganz genau sein sollte ( also auf qm genauigkeit oder 0,1 genauigkeit) solltest vieleicht mal an einen glasmaßstab denken ... ist aber arsch teuer


----------



## RealDrive (28 Januar 2012)

Hallo,

@*Miguelito* auch wenn die Anfrage schon 2007 gelaufen war, möchte ich deine Aussage so nicht einfach stehen lassen.
Meine Empfehlung VLT AutomationDrive FC302 von Danfoss.
siehe hier www.vlt.de

Viele Grüße
VLT_RealDrive


----------



## Blockmove (29 Januar 2012)

Die Umrichter von SEW (MDX61B) sind wohl mit am  flexibelsten.

Wenn du einen "normalen" Umrichter (Geschwindigkeiten, Rampen) brauchst, dann nimmst du einen normalen MDX61 ohne Technologiefunktion.

Brauchst du später doch einen Geber, dann kaufst du die passende Geberkarte und lässt dir die Technologiefunktion (kostenpflichtig) freischalten.

Brauchst du eine SPS, dann kannst du von SEW eine Optionskarte mit SPS erwerben. Die SPS wird mit Codesys programmiert.
Oder du nimmst eine Feldbuskarte (Profinet, Profibus, ...) und koppelst an eine SPS eines anderen Herstellers (z.B. Siemens)

Benötigst du Synchronlauf oder eine Applikation wie z.B. eine fliegende Säge, dann kannst du mehrere Umrichter koppeln.

Brauchst du ganz spezielle Dinge, dann kannst du mit IPOS deine eigene Applikation schreiben.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## RealDrive (29 Januar 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich kenne mich mit den SEW-Geräten nicht aus deshalb vielen Dank für die Infos.
Finde ich super dass man als verbraucher zu jeder Anwendung mit individuellen Problemstellungen eine Lösung auf dem Markt findet.
Gute Lösungen bieten viele Hersteller, aber als Verbraucher ist mir auch ein guter Support wichtig. 

Deshalb hier noch mal meine Empfehlung.
http://danfoss.ipapercms.dk/Drives/DD/DE/Produkte/AutomationDrive/SelectionGuide/

Viele Grüße
VLT_RealDrive
www.vlt.de


----------



## bike (29 Januar 2012)

Werbung ist gut, doch muss hier in dem Threat sein? 


bike

btw zu danfoss kann ich Geschichten erzählen, die aus dem Leben kommen und bestimmt keine Werbung sind.


----------



## RealDrive (29 Januar 2012)

Danke für den Beitrag,

ich habe seither viel in diesem Forum gelernt (auch vor meiner Registrieung) und wollte durch die Registrierung einen Betrag leisten.
Nun habe ich auch wieder dazu gelernt und werde in Zukunft darauf achten meine Betäge möglichst Hersteller-Neutral sprich: 
      mehr zu Konkreten Problemen beim Einsatz von Geräten mit denen ich mich auskenne zu beantworten.

Ich habe natürlich auch mit anderen Herstellern wie SEW - Siemens - ABB usw. gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

Ich stimme bike zu: Produktinfos / Werbung die nicht zur Lösung der Fragestellung dient trägt nicht zur Qualität eines Forums - im Gegebteil. 

Gruß

VLT_RealDrive


----------



## doctorVLT (1 Februar 2012)

Also ein VLT wie FC 302 könnte auch locker zum Positionieren benutzt werden.
Als Standard hat der "Präzieser Start/Stopp" , kann ohne weitere Option HTL 1024er Geber fahren.
Wer mehr will und z.B 4096er Auflösung bei 1024 TTL will, oder Hiperface oder Resolver, SinCos usw....kann Optionskarten dazubauer/bestellen. Die MCO 351 hat ein fertiges recht freies Positionierprogramm mit Handbuch usw was fast überall EInsatz findet.
Aber wie der Kollege schon sagte.....es gibt massig an FU Herstellern.

Gruß


----------

